
Ask HN: Blogs about Machine Learning? - aaossa
Hi HN! I&#x27;m studying and Learning about this ropic and since I discover HN I&#x27;ve been reading a lot of blogs. What are good blogs about Machine Learning in specific?
======
mindcrime
Not a blog, but one of the top journals for machine learning is all open
access and freely available:

[http://jmlr.org](http://jmlr.org)

Also, see the Machine Learning section of CORR on arXiv:

[http://arxiv.org/list/cs.LG/recent](http://arxiv.org/list/cs.LG/recent)

A good aggregator for ML content is:

[http://machinelearning.reddit.com](http://machinelearning.reddit.com)

You may also find some good stuff at

[http://www.kdnuggets.com](http://www.kdnuggets.com)

[http://flowingdata.com/](http://flowingdata.com/)

Also, see: [http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/) "Hacker News for
Data Science"

There's also a good stackexchange site that includes ML:

[http://stats.stackexchange.com/](http://stats.stackexchange.com/)

And there _was_ a good site here, but it appears to be down at the moment, not
sure if it's temporarily so, or permanently:

[http://www.metaoptimize.com/qa](http://www.metaoptimize.com/qa)

~~~
aaossa
Thanks! I'll definitely take a look at these :)

------
franssmid
ML aggregation site
[http://www.machinelearningsalon.org/index.html](http://www.machinelearningsalon.org/index.html)

CALTECH video lectures + youtube playlist (2016)
[http://www.yisongyue.com/courses/cs155/](http://www.yisongyue.com/courses/cs155/)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL5D0jjQU2A9uSazouwGwaA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL5D0jjQU2A9uSazouwGwaA/videos?view=0&sort=dd&shelf_id=0)

